# My Tort Refuses To Move - Please Help!



## Gillian M (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi everyone. Need help *asap*. My tort has been *very very *inactive for quite a while. I did all I could, but things are only getting *worse*. 

The weather is extremely hot here, so I don't think that this is Oli's problem. I used to soak him , hand-feed him and allow him to roam around the flat, which he really enjoyed. However, recently, he would just crawl to a place I've named 'his favourite corner,' and he'd stay there, whether asleep or awake, *hours on end*. Right now he's there, and has been for about two hours, if not more.

His diet has been the same, but his appetite seems to have lessened.

I take him out for 'walks' after sunset, almost daily. There, he seems to be a totally different tort! He not only roams around, but almost 'runs!' The moment we get home something happens to his mood. Nothing has changed in the flat, and I've had Oli for about 4.5 years. Therefore, he must have got adapted to it by now. And he has *never* behaved in such a way; not even when the place was 'new' to him. Even during Winter when it *snowed* here, Oli did not behave like this.

I'd very much appreciate your help, advice and tips *asap*.Thanks everyone.
(Kindly note that vets for torts are NOT available here).


----------



## pepsiandjac (Aug 20, 2015)

It could just be his age,he might be becoming sexualy active,or kind of like a moody teenager or something.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Aug 20, 2015)

I forget, does he have a UV source inside? And since you're 'walking' him later because of the heat wave - how late is it? Is he still getting UVb exposure? 

I know you said you had trouble taking photos (right?), but I think the experts here would be able to do a lot more with some photos of Oli and his indoor space. 

I really do hope his lethargy passes soon.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 20, 2015)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> I forget, does he have a UV source inside? And since you're 'walking' him later because of the heat wave - how late is it? Is he still getting UVb exposure?
> 
> I know you said you had trouble taking photos (right?), but I think the experts here would be able to do a lot more with some photos of Oli and his indoor space.
> 
> I really do hope his lethargy passes soon.


Thanks your answer as well as your help, both of which I very much *appreciate*.

Oli has a light which I don't use nowadays. I expose him to the sun by literally putting him on the balcony and standing very near for safety. I take Oli for 'walks' just before sunset; due to extremely hot weather. There is no other choice for the time being. (We humans have been warned *NOT *to go out during the day, unless there's an emergency, GOD forbid). I'm very worried about him, as he has *NEVER *been in such a state.

I confirm your words: photos would enable anyone to help more, but I cannot take any: there's something wrong with the camera-sorry.

Once again, thanks your help.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 20, 2015)

Wow I'm sorry  soaking are not helping him? How old is your tort? Maybe he ate something off the floor when roaming!? When's the last he ate? Do you give him calcium as well?


----------



## tortdad (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi Gillian!!!!!! I totally understand what you are talking about when you say you can only walk around sunset. I grew up in Arizona where the summer days are anywhere from 43C-50C and I know you've got it worse. I know its crazy hot now but at what time of the day did Oli go for his daily walks before?

The good news is that he is acting normal during his walks which leads me to believe that he is still a healthy tortoise. It just seams that he is unhappy while in your flat so lets see what we can do to fix that. I know you take him on a balcony but Do you have any yard space with dirt and grass at your flat or does he only get outside time during his walks?

Can you create an indoor space from him that is more natural instead of just letting him roam the flat and moping in his favorite corner?

It just doesn't sound like you're dealing with a sick tort, from what you're saying it appears more likely that Oli is unhappy with your flat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 20, 2015)

I agree.
I believe, and it's only an opinion, that Oli is bored of the flat and just wants to be outside all the time.
(which I know is not possible).
Also he is moping over not being with Tidgy, I expect.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 20, 2015)

Gillian how about a large low sided box made out of wood with some outdoors substrate in it?
(For inside)
Try to duplicate the outdoors a little. It should be easy and cheap to do.
Maybe even put it on your balcony with some shade and some water.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 20, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Wow I'm sorry  soaking are not helping him? How old is your tort? Maybe he ate something off the floor when roaming!? When's the last he ate? Do you give him calcium as well?


Hi. No not eve soaking Oli is doing any good. I don't know how old he is but he's not a 'baby' and I've had him for 4.5 years. He last ate well about four hours ago, thank GOD. To be honest, I don't give Oli calcium. No, *NOT carelessness*, but such products are simply *NOT *available here,believe it or not. A few members have generously offered to send me such things which is very sweet of them.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 20, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gillian how about a large low sided box made out of wood with some outdoors substrate in it?
> (For inside)
> Try to duplicate the outdoors a little. It should be easy and cheap to do.
> Maybe even put it on your balcony with some shade and some water.


Thanks your advice Ed. I'd need help here; money is not the issue; but there are things a female is unable to do. 

I would not put it on the balcony, as one has to keep in mind the freezing cold Winter days as well as snow.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 20, 2015)

tortdad said:


> Hi Gillian!!!!!! I totally understand what you are talking about when you say you can only walk around sunset. I grew up in Arizona where the summer days are anywhere from 43C-50C and I know you've got it worse. I know its crazy hot now but at what time of the day did Oli go for his daily walks before?
> 
> The good news is that he is acting normal during his walks which leads me to believe that he is still a healthy tortoise. It just seams that he is unhappy while in your flat so lets see what we can do to fix that. I know you take him on a balcony but Do you have any yard space with dirt and grass at your flat or does he only get outside time during his walks?
> 
> ...


Hi and thanks very much your help.

During Summer we have to go out just before sunset, as there's no other choice. During Winter, we go out whenever the weather permits. It could be sunny and relatively warm, in which case we'd be out at 12 noon or 1pm.

I don't think I can create an indoor space: the flat is small enough as is. I agree with you: Oli seems to be unhappy with/in my flat, but I am wondering *WHY* and just cannot get anywhere. I'm going round in vicious circles uselessly. Anyway, thanks a lot your help..


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 20, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks your advice Ed. I'd need help here; money is not the issue; but there are things a female is unable to do.
> 
> I would not put it on the balcony, as one has to keep in mind the freezing cold Winter days as well as snow.


I'm sorry Gillian. There are situations going on there that I can't even grasp in my mind. I take for granted that what is done here can be done elsewhere.
I feel pretty badly that i can't do more to help. I'm sure others feel the same.
If you don't mind me asking...Where are you from originally and how did you wind up in Jordan? (not that there is anything wrong with that. Just curious)


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Aug 20, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> I don't think I can create an indoor space: the flat is small enough as is. I agree with you: Oli seems to be unhappy with/in my flat, but I am wondering *WHY* and just cannot get anywhere. I'm going round in vicious circles uselessly. Anyway, thanks a lot your help..



Not even a small space? No room in his "corner" for a low box with some soil and plants? 

I wonder if he is going through hormonal changes and entering maturity and looking for a more natural setting for his natural instincts.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 21, 2015)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> Not even a small space? No room in his "corner" for a low box with some soil and plants?
> 
> I wonder if he is going through hormonal changes and entering maturity and looking for a more natural setting for his natural instincts.


Hi. Thanks a lot your help. 

It could be hormones.But it's all guess-work, and please do *NOT *take this personal-I do *NOT *mean you, alright? (I really do appreciate your help and advice). 

I'm afraid there is no space in Oli's 'corner.' There is a big coach that I cannot move to another place, as well as the *curtains*.

Notice that today (after his soak) he retired to a *different *corner. Isn't it strange?


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 21, 2015)

_Please_, _please _help me! My tort's been in the same corner for more than *three hours*! 

There must be something wrong. He eats fine, he poops and then crawls to the same corner unless:

- I move him
- We go out for a 'walk'


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Aug 21, 2015)

I think you are going to just have to start trying different things. No one could possibly diagnose Oli over the Internet like this. You've got a hard situation in Jordan, where the normal tools available to tortoise owners aren't available, so you'll need to get creative. Oli is eating and defecating and active when exploring outside, so I don't think panic is in order yet. 

Do you have house plants? Do you have space to add any? What about just adding a big flat natural rock to the ground? If you can't put an enclosure in your flat, at least your flat could look a little more like a tortoise habitat. Hopefully some people here will have creative ideas for you. If you don't have a camera working, could you maybe draw (on the computer) a little scale diagram of the room you have to work with? That might help people give you ideas. 

Have you been able to order seeds online to try growing some more interesting food options for Oli to help broaden his diet?


----------



## johnandjade (Aug 21, 2015)

just a guess, is there mabey a few hot pipes underfloor at the corner? perhaps its a nice temp there?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 21, 2015)

It's hot here. Not crazy hot. But about 91-94. And very,very humid.
All of my tortoises hang out inside their hides during the hottest part of the day. They look outside but only come out very quickly if there is food and then retreat for the shade again.
Oli eats and Oli drinks. That is great.
Whatever it is that makes him feel uncomfortable inside your apartment is still a mystery, but he eats and drinks. I wouldn't be too worried right now.
(It sounds like he's looking for a place to go and hide...from whatever. And winds up in a corner)


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 21, 2015)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> Not even a small space? No room in his "corner" for a low box with some soil and plants?
> 
> I wonder if he is going through hormonal changes and entering maturity and looking for a more natural setting for his natural instincts.


Yes I did wonder of he likes being out because he has reached that age where he is interested in the ladies and thinks he may find one. Who knows what's on his mind.


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 21, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Thanks a lot your help.
> 
> It could be hormones.But it's all guess-work, and please do *NOT *take this personal-I do *NOT *mean you, alright? (I really do appreciate your help and advice).
> 
> ...


Sounds like he's looking for cover. What about getting a cardboard box ( just big enough for Oli) with the flaps still on it.
Put it on its side and arrange the flaps like a doorway for Oli
Put paper or an old towel on the floor and see if he will use that.
Maybe put some potted plants around it - whatever you can get as long as they're tort safe.
It's not ideal because it may get soggy if he wees in it, but, if you can get cardboxes, you just replace when needed.
It's what I used for Lola when I first took him in.
He was quite happy and still likes to explore boxes now, just lies at the entrance and watches the world.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 21, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like he's looking for cover. What about getting a cardboard box ( just big enough for Oli) with the flaps still on it.
> Put it on its side and arrange the flaps like a doorway for Oli
> Put paper or an old towel on the floor and see if he will use that.
> Maybe put some potted plants around it - whatever you can get as long as they're tort safe.
> ...


Hi Lyn, and thanks a lot your help.

I'll give it a try, though I am not very optimistic. Don't know _what _on earth is wrong with Oli these days.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 21, 2015)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> I think you are going to just have to start trying different things. No one could possibly diagnose Oli over the Internet like this. You've got a hard situation in Jordan, where the normal tools available to tortoise owners aren't available, so you'll need to get creative. Oli is eating and defecating and active when exploring outside, so I don't think panic is in order yet.
> 
> Do you have house plants? Do you have space to add any? What about just adding a big flat natural rock to the ground? If you can't put an enclosure in your flat, at least your flat could look a little more like a tortoise habitat. Hopefully some people here will have creative ideas for you. If you don't have a camera working, could you maybe draw (on the computer) a little scale diagram of the room you have to work with? That might help people give you ideas.
> 
> Have you been able to order seeds online to try growing some more interesting food options for Oli to help broaden his diet?


Thanks very much your help.

No, I don't have plants. There's only space on the balcony for them. Oli has had a big flat rock for years, but he doesn't seem to be in the least interested in it. 

I'll try to draw a diagram on the computer, hoping to get some help, as the issue is really worrying me.

A couple of members have been generous enough to send me a few things to include tort diet and supplies from abroad. Am anxiously waiting for their arrival.

Once again, many thanks your advice and help.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 21, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> just a guess, is there mabey a few hot pipes underfloor at the corner? perhaps its a nice temp there?


No, there are no hot pipes.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 21, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's hot here. Not crazy hot. But about 91-94. And very,very humid.
> All of my tortoises hang out inside their hides during the hottest part of the day. They look outside but only come out very quickly if there is food and then retreat for the shade again.
> Oli eats and Oli drinks. That is great.
> Whatever it is that makes him feel uncomfortable inside your apartment is still a mystery, but he eats and drinks. I wouldn't be too worried right now.
> (It sounds like he's looking for a place to go and hide...from whatever. And winds up in a corner)


Hi Ed and thanks your help as well as your encouraging words. You just cannot imagine how worried I am. As i said; Oli has *NEVER *behaved like this before. Moreover, _nothing_-_absolutely nothing-_has changed in my flat. So what could he be scared of and running away from *now*, seeing that nothing has changed here? Could he be.....*BORED*? as Adam said.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 21, 2015)

Cardboard box sounds like a good plan...
I don't understand the goings on in the mind of a tortoise. I just go along and let them do what they do...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 21, 2015)

He eats and drinks.
He is just a little off his game again.
Relax


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi Gillian, I'm sorry you are so stressed out over this, I would be the same way!! I don't know as much as the other members do about your situation. But however let's see what happens in the next few days. Maybe set up something like the members are saying and go from there. Keep us updated  I'm sending positive thoughts to you and Oli


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 21, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Cardboard box sounds like a good plan...
> I don't understand the goings on in the mind of a tortoise. I just go along and let them do what they do...


I am going to try the cardboard plan that Lyn suggested. 

It is hard, if not impossible to understand the psychology of an animal: it does not talk.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 21, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hi Gillian, I'm sorry you are so stressed out over this, I would be the same way!! I don't know as much as the other members do about your situation. But however let's see what happens in the next few days. Maybe set up something like the members are saying and go from there. Keep us updated  I'm sending positive thoughts to you and Oli



Thanks very much your help. Appreciate it.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 21, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> He eats and drinks.
> He is just a little off his game again.
> Relax


Thanks Ed, but I just cannot relax. Right now, while I'm typing this message to you, Oli is in 'his corner' and refuses to move. If I move him, he crawls back to it!

I may take him out for a walk.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 21, 2015)

I took Oli out for a walk at 6 pm. (It was far too hot to move earlier). He really did enjoy it, which confirms that something's 'wrong' here in my flat that he, either does not, like OR is scared of,OR even both.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 21, 2015)

Outside is a natural environment. He must feel much better out there.
I think that my tortoises would also not do as well in my house.
He gets enough sunlight right? I don't mean heat, but actual sunlight. U.V. rays are needed for real health.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 22, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Outside is a natural environment. He must feel much better out there.
> I think that my tortoises would also not do as well in my house.
> He gets enough sunlight right? I don't mean heat, but actual sunlight. U.V. rays are needed for real health.


Hi Ed. Oh yes, Oli is getting enough sunshine: I put him out on the balcony and stand beside him, so as to remain on the safe side.
I agree with you: outdoors is a tort's natural environment. But at the same time I wonder: '_WHY _has this *NEVER *happened before?' Your torts have been outside for long, I presume. So it would only be natural to see them annoyed if you were to move them indoors. Oli has been indoors for 4.5 years.

This morning I soaked him, feed him, thank GOD he's eating. But....he later moved to the same old corner!

Thanks a lot your help. Appreciate it.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 22, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Ed. Oh yes, Oli is getting enough sunshine: I put him out on the balcony and stand beside him, so as to remain on the safe side.
> I agree with you: outdoors is a tort's natural environment. But at the same time I wonder: '_WHY _has this *NEVER *happened before?' Your torts have been outside for long, I presume. So it would only be natural to see them annoyed if you were to move them indoors. Oli has been indoors for 4.5 years.
> 
> This morning I soaked him, feed him, thank GOD he's eating. But....he later moved to the same old corner!
> ...


When Oli is outside, Is he exploring or looking for somewhere to hide?


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 22, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> When Oli is outside, Is he exploring or looking for somewhere to hide?


Thanks very much your help.

No...when we are out Oli roams around *very happily*. No, he does *NOT *look for a place to hide, he is happy 'running' around in his normal environment I believe, as Ed put it. And I believe it to be true that flats are not the right place for pets/animals, though very few are those who agreed with me. Why is it that his mood changes as soon as we return home? I wonder.
Appreciate any advice, tips-am *frustrated *with the issue!


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 22, 2015)

I just moved Oli, to see his reaction. He slowly crawled to a different corner. Why these corners? There must be a myth, here.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 22, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks very much your help.
> 
> No...when we are out Oli roams around *very happily*. No, he does *NOT *look for a place to hide, he is happy 'running' around in his normal environment I believe, as Ed put it. And I believe it to be true that flats are not the right place for pets/animals, though very few are those who agreed with me. Why is it that his mood changes as soon as we return home? I wonder.
> Appreciate any advice, tips-am *frustrated *with the issue!


Maybe you need to change and add some things to your flat for him to explore, stimulate his brain. Torts are very curios and inquisitive animals. They need entertainment to keep them from getting bored IMO.


----------



## johnandjade (Aug 22, 2015)

just a thought, we sometimes stuff a ball with pellets then hydrate them so they expand and dont fall out... it keeps fido amused for a while, maby worth a try?


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 22, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Maybe you need to change and add some things to your flat for him to explore, stimulate his brain. Torts are very curios and inquisitive animals. They need entertainment to keep them from getting bored IMO.


Hi and thank you *very *much indeed you help, answers and advice.

I am going to have to look for different threads and care sheets in that case. Right?

So sorry to have disturbed you with this issue, but you cannot imagine how *worried *ad *nervous *I have been lately.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 22, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> just a thought, we sometimes stuff a ball with pellets then hydrate them so they expand and dont fall out... it keeps fido amused for a while, maby worth a try?
> View attachment 144900


Thanks a lot the tip. 

Oli has had a 'ball' of the sort in his enclosure for more than two years now. He has ignored it ever since. Don't know what on earth to do!


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 22, 2015)

Once again, I took Oli out for a walk today, just before sunset. 

Goodness, what a difference there is between Oli at home and Oli outdoors.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 22, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> just a thought, we sometimes stuff a ball with pellets then hydrate them so they expand and dont fall out... it keeps fido amused for a while, maby worth a try?
> View attachment 144900





Gillian Moore said:


> Once again, I took Oli out for a walk today, just before sunset.
> 
> Goodness, what a difference there is between Oli at home and Oli outdoors.


What type of floor is he on in your flat. Is it a carpet or a smooth floor?


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 22, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> What type of floor is he on in your flat. Is it a carpet or a smooth floor?


There are carpets in my flat, but they never seemed to bother Oli. These carpets take up about 90% of the space on the floor. *Oli*'*s *room does *NOT *have a carpet, as his enclosure is in it. And that's the room he does *NOT entre *when he wants to get to a corner!


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Aug 22, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> There are carpets in my flat, but they never seemed to bother Oli. These carpets take up about 90% of the space on the floor. *Oli*'*s *room does *NOT *have a carpet, as his enclosure is in it. And that's the room he does *NOT entre *when he wants to get to a corner!



Have you had any luck drawing a sketch of your flat/Oli's room?


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 22, 2015)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> Have you had any luck drawing a sketch of your flat/Oli's room?


Frankly speaking NO. Am too frustrated, and can only concentrate with typing.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 22, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Frankly speaking NO. Am too frustrated, and can only concentrate with typing.


Can you get something as simple as a cardboard box, cut a hole in it and let him explore. I have a tort room in my house at the moment. Silly things like pushing plants around in pots, trying to squeeze around the back of them, if I put a cardboard box in my room they all try and squeeze in. Quite funny actually. Can you hang food at head height so he has to stretch for it, balls to push, objects to climb over. Anything to stimulate his mind. Bushy plants in pots, put 3 or 4 close together so he has to move them to get through them. In my garden I had to put all my strawberry plants in pots to save them. My torts love to head to these pots and bully them.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 22, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Can you get something as simple as a cardboard box, cut a hole in it and let him explore. I have a tort room in my house at the moment. Silly things like pushing plants around in pots, trying to squeeze around the back of them, if I put a cardboard box in my room they all try and squeeze in. Quite funny actually. Can you hang food at head height so he has to stretch for it, balls to push, objects to climb over. Anything to stimulate his mind. Bushy plants in pots, put 3 or 4 close together so he has to move them to get through them. In my garden I had to put all my strawberry plants in pots to save them. My torts love to head to these pots and bully them.


I have tried plants: natural and fake, no reaction from Oli. I also put food as you say at head height, but here I DO know what stopped Oli from eating it:
I guess I am the one to blame here: I got him into the habit of being hand-fed. But I have no problem so long as he is happy.

I have tried a big flat rock for him to climb on. EVEN that he is not interested in. I'll try the cardboard, hoping for some change to take place.

Thank you SO MUCH for you tips!


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 22, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> I have tried plants: natural and fake, no reaction from Oli. I also put food as you say at head height, but here I DO know what stopped Oli from eating it:
> I guess I am the one to blame here: I got him into the habit of being hand-fed. But I have no problem so long as he is happy.
> 
> I have tried a big flat rock for him to climb on. EVEN that he is not interested in. I'll try the cardboard, hoping for some change to take place.
> ...


They like tight spaces. I have a big terrocota pots upside down with a hole cut out. My larger torts shouldnt be able to get in, but they do, they push it to the wall and squeeze in. Once in turn around. Now getting out is s whole different thing. They walk dragging the pot until it jams the pot then gets out. In the garden ive watched them for hours trying to push through thick Heather bushes. Such stubborn animals. But they love it. I think they need to use all that power they have.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 22, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> They like tight spaces. I have a big terrocota pots upside down with a hole cut out. My larger torts shouldnt be able to get in, but they do, they push it to the wall and squeeze in. Once in turn around. Now getting out is s whole different thing. They walk dragging the pot until it jams the pot then gets out. In the garden ive watched them for hours trying to push through thick Heather bushes. Such stubborn animals. But they love it. I think they need to use all that power they have.


Stubborn.....torts really are! I did not imagine they were that 'bad' when I got Oli, but he too proved to be stubborn. How could ANY animal, ANY, I repeat, sit in a corner HOURS ON END and not get bored or tired?


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 23, 2015)

There is a pet shop in Amman that sells all sorts of stuff for all animals including reptiles Gillian. It is called Birds Land and there is another called Cobra. Also there is a Pet Market that deals birds, rabbits etc. If you search you will be able to find out where they are and when open etc. may be worth having a browse around when you have a chance.
The reptile stores will prob have things you could try or adapt for Oli - Lola is using the top off a Cat loo as his hide. I use the base as his bath. 
I should think they may have food pellets etc you could try.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 23, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> There is a pet shop in Amman that sells all sorts of stuff for all animals including reptiles Gillian. It is called Birds Land and there is another called Cobra. Also there is a Pet Market that deals birds, rabbits etc. If you search you will be able to find out where they are and when open etc. may be worth having a browse around when you have a chance.
> The reptile stores will prob have things you could try or adapt for Oli - Lola is using the top off a Cat loo as his hide. I use the base as his bath.
> I should think they may have food pellets etc you could try.


*Oh Lyn, I honestly do not know how to thank you for your help! Thank you.*

I'll see if I can get their addresses via the net, as I don't have a car, and transportation here is.....*UGH*-sickening to say the least.

There's a so-called pet store very near to me. It's where I got Oli. But....goodness, all they have is: a couple of torts, two or three birds, fish, and no food for the poor pets, no enclosures for torts, no accessories, no, no, no! I could go on endlessly with the 'nos.'

I'll check on the ones you sent me immediately, and *AGAIN*....*THANKS!*


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 23, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> There is a pet shop in Amman that sells all sorts of stuff for all animals including reptiles Gillian. It is called Birds Land and there is another called Cobra. Also there is a Pet Market that deals birds, rabbits etc. If you search you will be able to find out where they are and when open etc. may be worth having a browse around when you have a chance.
> The reptile stores will prob have things you could try or adapt for Oli - Lola is using the top off a Cat loo as his hide. I use the base as his bath.
> I should think they may have food pellets etc you could try.


Good afternoon Lyn. checked very many pet stores on-line, took down their phone numbers and called them one by one. Yo may/may not believe me: all numbers *except one *are '*NOT in service*!' See what care animals *DON*'*T *get here? The one who answered said they only have enclosures as far as accessories for torts are concerned, but *not FOOD*. The least expensive enclosure costs Jordanian Dinars 180, which is about Euro 180, and I don't think I can afford that. As for food, I was advised by the gentleman to feed my tort lettuce, tomatoes and the rest of that stuff. They don't deal with food, he went on to say, because it would *EXPIRE *and get thrown away, which they in turn cannot afford. 

Even the numbers of a couple of vets I called are also NOT IN SERVICE! See? I don't think _you _were expecting this, were you? I was. People's salaries here are not enough for a family, let alone another member: a pet, whatever it may be.

Now I am back to point *ZERO*. lol.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Aug 23, 2015)

Have you tried this one? https://www.facebook.com/janetsadeen/info?tab=overview They're still open and they say they cater to birds and reptiles. I imagine you can get a cuttle bone, at least. 

Buying an enclosure anywhere is likely to be a huge and unnecessary expense. The shelfless bookshelf on its back with liner is likely to be cheaper and larger than anything you could buy "for a reptile" - although I'm guessing you don't have the floorspace for it. Given your situation, I would focus more on adding enrichment.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 23, 2015)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> Have you tried this one? https://www.facebook.com/janetsadeen/info?tab=overview They're still open and they say they cater to birds and reptiles. I imagine you can get a cuttle bone, at least.
> 
> Buying an enclosure anywhere is likely to be a huge and unnecessary expense. The shelfless bookshelf on its back with liner is likely to be cheaper and larger than anything you could buy "for a reptile" - although I'm guessing you don't have the floorspace for it. Given your situation, I would focus more on adding enrichment.


I'll see to the food which is obviously the most important thing.

I do see your point and appreciate it, as far as an expensive enclosure is concerned. But I am planning to change everything for Oli. You cannot imagine how worried and nervous I am these days. I stayed up till almost 4 am last night, and only slept 2 hours, thinking of Oli!

I went out for a walk today by myself, and walked by furniture shops. So I went into one of them and asked if they could make an enclosure made of wood, and what it would cost. Here I got a surprising answer: 'Jordanian Dinars 30 *only'* which is nothing. It would be slightly bigger than Oli's current one, making it more comfortable for him.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 23, 2015)

This idea/plan of yours to replace his current enclosure with one that will ultimately be bigger and better for him just seems to be a great and productive plan. You could even have items built into the center area for him to climb and explore on his own. Hope this truly helps not just Oli but you as well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 23, 2015)

And the price seems good.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 24, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And the price seems good.


Hi Ken. Oh yes, the price is nothing when compared to the enclosure for Jordanian Dinars 180. What a difference.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 25, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> _Please_, _please _help me! My tort's been in the same corner for more than *three hours*!
> 
> There must be something wrong. He eats fine, he poops and then crawls to the same corner unless:
> 
> ...


Gillian, this is just how he is.
I'm pretty certain there's nothing wrong with Tidgy's boyfriend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 25, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hi Gillian, I'm sorry you are so stressed out over this, I would be the same way!! I don't know as much as the other members do about your situation. But however let's see what happens in the next few days. Maybe set up something like the members are saying and go from there. Keep us updated  I'm sending positive thoughts to you and Oli


You are a lovely member of this forum.
If you want t know details about all our lives and play at being really silly, try Cold Dark Room under Personal Promotions, near the bottom of the threads list.
Not everyone's cup of tea, but you would be very welcome to an armadillo and a jellyfish or two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 25, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Ed. Oh yes, Oli is getting enough sunshine: I put him out on the balcony and stand beside him, so as to remain on the safe side.
> I agree with you: outdoors is a tort's natural environment. But at the same time I wonder: '_WHY _has this *NEVER *happened before?' Your torts have been outside for long, I presume. So it would only be natural to see them annoyed if you were to move them indoors. Oli has been indoors for 4.5 years.
> 
> This morning I soaked him, feed him, thank GOD he's eating. But....he later moved to the same old corner!
> ...


It's just Oli.
They change.
This is him now.
he's fine, just how he is.


----------



## leigti (Aug 25, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Ken. Oh yes, the price is nothing when compared to the enclosure for Jordanian Dinars 180. What a difference.


Speaking from personal experience, you will save time money and effort in the long run if you go as big as you possibly can on the enclosure now. Is your tortoise a baby still? If so you can always block off part of the enclosure for now. I keep upgrading and upgrading my enclosures, if I was smart I would have got a big one to begin with because my tortoise is an adult. So your phrase "slightly" worries me a little. Go for the gusto, build a brand-new big one or connect a couple together. Also, the tortoise staying in one place for three hours really isn't that unusual. When he gets an enclosure with lots of plants, hides, site barriers etc. he will feel more comfortable to come out. But he will also curl up in his favorite spot for hours at a time also.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 25, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> When Oli is outside, Is he exploring or looking for somewhere to hide?


You too, nice chap I think you are
Personal Promotion section, Cold Dark Room, for a full English breakfast.
Like your posts, Craig.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 25, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> *Oh Lyn, I honestly do not know how to thank you for your help! Thank you.*
> 
> I'll see if I can get their addresses via the net, as I don't have a car, and transportation here is.....*UGH*-sickening to say the least.
> 
> ...


Gillian, I hope you notice how many members care about you and Oli.
not just Cold Dark Roomers, but far beyond.
People like you and care.
Good, isn't it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 25, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> I'll see to the food which is obviously the most important thing.
> 
> I do see your point and appreciate it, as far as an expensive enclosure is concerned. But I am planning to change everything for Oli. You cannot imagine how worried and nervous I am these days. I stayed up till almost 4 am last night, and only slept 2 hours, thinking of Oli!
> 
> I went out for a walk today by myself, and walked by furniture shops. So I went into one of them and asked if they could make an enclosure made of wood, and what it would cost. Here I got a surprising answer: 'Jordanian Dinars 30 *only'* which is nothing. It would be slightly bigger than Oli's current one, making it more comfortable for him.


yaaaaayyyyy!!!!!!!!!.
That sounds good!.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 25, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You too, nice chap I think you are
> Personal Promotion section, Cold Dark Room, for a full English breakfast.
> Like your posts, Craig.


Mmmmm full English.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 25, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gillian, I hope you notice how many members care about you and Oli.
> not just Cold Dark Roomers, but far beyond.
> People like you and care.
> Good, isn't it?


Good morning and welcome back! We really did miss you.

I very much appreciate the help I got from some very kind , sweet and understanding members in the forum, Adam.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 25, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> I very much appreciate the help I got from some very kind , sweet and understanding members in the forum, Cowboy Ken.


Glad we were able to help where we could.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 25, 2015)

leigti said:


> Speaking from personal experience, you will save time money and effort in the long run if you go as big as you possibly can on the enclosure now. Is your tortoise a baby still? If so you can always block off part of the enclosure for now. I keep upgrading and upgrading my enclosures, if I was smart I would have got a big one to begin with because my tortoise is an adult. So your phrase "slightly" worries me a little. Go for the gusto, build a brand-new big one or connect a couple together. Also, the tortoise staying in one place for three hours really isn't that unusual. When he gets an enclosure with lots of plants, hides, site barriers etc. he will feel more comfortable to come out. But he will also curl up in his favorite spot for hours at a time also.


Hi and thanks v much your advice.

I will make the enclosure as big as I can. But, here I have to keep in mind that I live in a relatively small flat. You seem to think it's normal for a tort to stay in a corner for hours and hours, don't you? Am no tort expert, but Oli has never done this before, whether in his enclosure or on the floor. In my opinion, this confirms that there is something wrong.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 25, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Glad we were able to help where we could.


Good morning/evening Ken. Hope you are better and thanks very much your help.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 26, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning and welcome back! We really did miss you.
> 
> I very much appreciate the help I got from some very kind , sweet and understanding members in the forum, Anyfoot.


 How's it going with oli.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 26, 2015)

You mentioned the intensive heat you endure over there. How hot does it get in your flat?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 26, 2015)

Any update on Oli?


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 26, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> How's it going with oli.


Good afternoon and thanks your question.

Oli is still the same I'm afraid-no change whatsoever. Kirsty and Lyn were kind enough to give me the number of a tort and turtle org here. I have been calling them since early morning, in vain: *NOBODY *is answering!


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 26, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Any update on Oli?


Good afternoon Ed. Regret to say: NOTHING NEW WHATSOEVER.

Thanks very much for asking. Appreciate it.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 26, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> You mentioned the intensive heat you endure over there. How hot does it get in your flat?


Not as bad as one may think: I have a fan and A/Cs in all rooms. So I am sure it is not the weather that is the problem. Room temp *NOW *is 27 degrees C which I believe is fine, right? Let alone that, we've been through heat waves in the past years, but Oli has *NEVER *behaved in such a strange way.

Many thanks your help anyway.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 26, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Not as bad as one may think: I have a fan and A/Cs in all rooms. So I am sure it is not the weather that is the problem. Room temp *NOW *is 27 degrees C which I believe is fine, right? Let alone that, we've been through heat waves in the past years, but Oli has *NEVER *behaved in such a strange way.
> 
> Many thanks your help anyway.


Yep, that cancels any theories there.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 26, 2015)

Kirsty and Lyn were kind enough to give me the phone number of an org. here dealing with torts and turtles. Called them *millions *of times, but nobody answered. Sent them an e-mail message explaining Oli's situation, and asking where I could get cuttle bone, and find a vet for torts.

If they didn't answer the phone, I am not expecting them to answer an e-mail message.

Thanks your help, everyone!


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 26, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Kirsty and Lyn were kind enough to give me the phone number of an org. here dealing with torts and turtles. Called them *millions *of times, but nobody answered. Sent them an e-mail message explaining Oli's situation, and asking where I could get cuttle bone, and find a vet for torts.
> 
> If they didn't answer the phone, I am not expecting them to answer an e-mail message.
> 
> Thanks your help, everyone!


Can't you get hold of cuttlefish?


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 26, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are a lovely member of this forum.
> If you want t know details about all our lives and play at being really silly, try Cold Dark Room under Personal Promotions, near the bottom of the threads list.
> Not everyone's cup of tea, but you would be very welcome to an armadillo and a jellyfish or two.


Why....thank you!! About time someone realizes how lovely I am !!


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 26, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Can't you get hold of cuttlefish?


I'm afraid it is *NOT *available here; believe it or not.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 26, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> I'm afraid it is *NOT *available here; believe it or not.


I get it in bulk bags. Do you want me to send you some. Dont want anything for it. 
Will it get through customs OK. 
If its not legal, ill put tidgy down on parcel as return address.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 26, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Why....thank you!! About time someone realizes how lovely I am !!


Well come and say hello in The Cold Dark Room.
You're most welcome.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 26, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> I get it in bulk bags. Do you want me to send you some. Dont want anything for it.
> Will it get through customs OK.
> If its not legal, ill put tidgy down on parcel as return address.


Ta.
You missed your breakfast in The Cold Dark Room this morning.
Had to feed it to the hedgehogs.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 26, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ta.
> You missed your breakfast in The Cold Dark Room this morning.
> Had to feed it to the hedgehogs.


Smiling.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 26, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Smiling.


It was a full English.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 26, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> I get it in bulk bags. Do you want me to send you some. Dont want anything for it.
> Will it get through customs OK.
> If its not legal, ill put tidgy down on parcel as return address.


Oh thank you so much! Not for the time being, thanks. *Lyn *and *Ed *have already sent me some. And Kirsty was also kind enough to offer help. Let's first make sure it gets through: I know that such goods are not allowed in by _customs_.

Thanks a lot your help, anyway. Appreciate it.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 26, 2015)

Oli is still eating and walks ok?


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 26, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was a full English.


Yeah, BUT was it really. Did it have fried black pudding.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 26, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Oli is still eating and walks ok?


Yes he still eats well, I give him soaks, he poops. He walks around, plays around, '*runs*' when we're outside. Now, once we entre the flat, something goes wrong! Mark my words: even if I were to find a vet here, I bet you even he/she cannot answer such a question: why would a tort stick to a corner whilst and home and roam around happily when outside? And it is more than just saying: 'Outside is a tort's real home, as they live in the wild.'


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 26, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes he still eats well, I give him soaks, he poops. He walks around, plays around, '*runs*' when we're outside. Now, once we entre the flat, something goes wrong! Mark my words: even if I were to find a vet here, I bet you even he/she cannot answer such a question: why would a tort stick to a corner whilst and home and roam around happily when outside? And it is more than just saying: 'Outside is a tort's real home, as they live in the wild.'


Are you preparing a more natural environment for Oli in your flat for his home?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 26, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Yeah, BUT was it really. Did it have fried black pudding.


No, not yet.
But just got some from Gibraltar so tomorrow if you'll come.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 26, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, not yet.
> But just got some from Gibraltar so tomorrow if you'll come.


If I remember I'll be there. Fried bread too.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 26, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Are you preparing a more natural environment for Oli in your flat for his home?


Yes, I am going to change his enclosure to a bigger one, for a start. But please allow me to point out that his diet is more important than anything else now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 26, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> If I remember I'll be there. Fried bread too.


Come now.
it's every time of day in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 26, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes, I am going to change his enclosure to a bigger one, for a start. But please allow me to point out that his diet is more important than anything else now.


You are right, Gillian, on way with DI, so should get to you soon.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 26, 2015)

Will customs remove some items and let others go through? Or deny the whole package? also, do they open and inspect EVERY Package or just a sampling?


----------



## johnandjade (Aug 26, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Will customs remove some items and let others go through? Or deny the whole package? also, do they open and inspect EVERY Package or just a sampling?




on that note, I appreciate why customs don't allow certain things through, seeds etc. have you tried mazuri gillian? perhaps sealed pack would be allowed?


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 26, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Will customs remove some items and let others go through? Or deny the whole package? also, do they open and inspect EVERY Package or just a sampling?


Hi Ed, hope you are well.

The customs seize what they consider 'illegal' obviously after checking what is in the pack. Here, they check samples: packs they have suspicions on. Am still trying to think positive and hoping for the best.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 26, 2015)

I took Oli for a nice long walk today 6-7.30pm. And once again he 'became a completely different tort outside.

Apologies for repeating myself so much.


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 26, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Kirsty and Lyn were kind enough to give me the phone number of an org. here dealing with torts and turtles. Called them *millions *of times, but nobody answered. Sent them an e-mail message explaining Oli's situation, and asking where I could get cuttle bone, and find a vet for torts.
> 
> If they didn't answer the phone, I am not expecting them to answer an e-mail message.
> 
> Thanks your help, everyone!


There is cuttlefish on the way Gillian but birds are very popular in Jordan and there are several pet shops that specialise in them and accessories so I am sure you would get cuttlefish bone in one of them when you have run out - which won't be for ages and ages as it lasts for ever.


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 26, 2015)

http://jo.jeeran.com/en/amman/search/?filters=subcatset+Stores

Gillian the above is a link to a website which lists 50 pets shops in Amman.
I can't say which are still open etc but looks like a lot of them aren't in the malls
Looks like some have people who clip bird claws etc so maybe if Oli's beak needs doing they may be able to help.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 26, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> There is cuttlefish on the way Gillian but birds are very popular in Jordan and there are several pet shops that specialise in them and accessories so I am sure you would get cuttlefish bone in one of them when you have run out - which won't be for ages and ages as it lasts for ever.


Good evening Lyn.

Thanks. You told me about the cuttle fish you sent. Thank you!

I think I have already told you that I got names and phone numbers of very very many 'pet shops' here. Believe me *ONE *and *ONLY ONE *answered the phone and told me of a tort enclosure that costs Jordanian Dinars 180 which is about Euro 180. That, I cannot afford. As for cuttle bone the same person told me to feed my tort lettuce, tomatoes and so on. They do not deal with it because torts live in the wild and are not considered pets here. Therefore, such products would expire and get thrown away. This, in turn,they can't afford, which is understandable.

All the rest of the 'pet shops' gave this recording: 'The number you have called is *NOT IN SERVICE*.' How do you like that?


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 26, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> http://jo.jeeran.com/en/amman/search/?filters=subcatset+Stores
> 
> Gillian the above is a link to a website which lists 50 pets shops in Amman.
> I can't say which are still open etc but looks like a lot of them aren't in the malls
> Looks like some have people who clip bird claws etc so maybe if Oli's beak needs doing they may be able to help.


Oh thanks Lyn. I'll see to it immediately, and inform you.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi Lyn, I just checked that website, which contains the same names and phone numbers of the so-called pet stores I have already tried to contact.


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 26, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn.
> 
> Thanks. You told me about the cuttle fish you sent. Thank you!
> 
> ...


Well I can't really comment on which phone numbers are still available obviously, but do you have a telephone directory service? They may just have changed numbers. I will try a few if you like.


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 26, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn, I just checked that website, which contains the same names and phone numbers of the so-called pet stores I have already tried to contact.


Wow have you tried all 50?


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 27, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Wow have you tried all 50?


Good morning Lyn.

No, not all 50. But I've tried at least 28 or so, after which I lost patience.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 27, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Well I can't really comment on which phone numbers are still available obviously, but do you have a telephone directory service? They may just have changed numbers. I will try a few if you like.


Oh of course there is a telephone directory service. I will see to that as well. 

I'd appreciate your help in calling them, thanks Lyn.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 27, 2015)

Today is day 6.
Customs and the U.S. postal service said 6 to 10 days......
Anything arrive in the mail?
I'm very anxious.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 27, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Today is day 6.
> Customs and the U.S. postal service said 6 to 10 days......
> Anything arrive in the mail?
> I'm very anxious.


Hi Ed hope you are well.

Not as anxious as I am believe me! I'm afraid I still didn't receive anything. And tomorrow is Fridays; all depts. to include the post are off. I'll check Saturday and inform you immediately.

Thanks very much your help, and hope to pay you back in the very near future.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Breaking News*: The org. I had been trying to call has finally answered me!

I was given phone number of a vet clinic for torts, that they deal with.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 28, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Ed hope you are well.
> 
> Not as anxious as I am believe me! I'm afraid I still didn't receive anything. And tomorrow is Fridays; all depts. to include the post are off. I'll check Saturday and inform you immediately.
> 
> Thanks very much your help, and hope to pay you back in the very near future.


You owe me nothing. Remember, i volunteered. You didn't ask.....


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 28, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> *Breaking News*: The org. I had been trying to call has finally answered me!
> 
> I was given phone number of a vet clinic for torts, that they deal with.


WOW. What great news.


----------



## johnandjade (Aug 28, 2015)

woo hoo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 28, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> *Breaking News*: The org. I had been trying to call has finally answered me!
> 
> I was given phone number of a vet clinic for torts, that they deal with.


Yehayyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
But don't break the news.
I like to watch it undamaged, thanks.
Excellent, Gillian.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 28, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> You owe me nothing. Remember, i volunteered. You didn't ask.....


Hello Ed. Still, I do hope to pay you back your kindness and generosity. Thank you!


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 28, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yehayyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
> But don't break the news.
> I like to watch it undamaged, thanks.
> Excellent, Gillian.


Wait till I call that clinic. It may take them A WEEK to answer-mark my words.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 28, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Wait till I call that clinic. It may take them A WEEK to answer-mark my words.


Yep, i know.
And then they'll quote you a fortune and charge you more.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 28, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, i know.
> And then they'll quote you a fortune and charge you more.


Am expecting it, but I have to go on and on for....Oli's sake.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 28, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Am expecting it, but I have to go on and on for....Oli's sake.


Good for you.
I know, but it's worth it in the end.
(I hope).


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 28, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good for you.
> I know, but it's worth it in the end.
> (I hope).


I've already called *THREE *different numbers but nobody is answering....hmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 28, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> I've already called *THREE *different numbers but nobody is answering....hmmmm.


Hmmm.
Indeed.


----------



## johnandjade (Aug 28, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> I've already called *THREE *different numbers but nobody is answering....hmmmm.




i use a trick when calling pizza deliverys... they 'dont hear' the phone ring sometimes. i call, ring twice, and hang up... repeat a few times, they get annoyed and curious and soon answer. might be worth a shot?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 28, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> might be worth a shot?


 was that you I just hung up on? Well sorry John but someone was bound to sooner or later.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 28, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> i use a trick when calling pizza deliverys... they 'dont hear' the phone ring sometimes. i call, ring twice, and hang up... repeat a few times, they get annoyed and curious and soon answer. might be worth a shot?


Hi. When talking about Pizza Hut, that is part of the private sector: the employees could get punished/lose their job for such irresponsible behaviour, so they do answer sooner or later. When it comes to *GOVT*. organizations/departments.....forget it! They can literally sit and do *NOTHING*, and get their salaries at the end of each and every month.


----------

